# when will it be time?



## magnaflow (Feb 19, 2006)

hey I got my rbs over a year ago we will say like aug 2006 and they were makine like 3 inch when i got them. So I am wondering when they are considered adults and ready to breed. some are bigger then other now but people say age means more then size


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Age ussually does matter more than size.
Your turning out to be breeding pairs is not set in stone.
Even if you are fortunate enough to have a male & female, all you can do is help "encourage" the process.
I gotta get to work, someone should explain shortly.
Look up most the threads here, in the saved topics too, lots of info there.


----------



## magnaflow (Feb 19, 2006)

I understand the outcoem and the chances.. I have 10 so chances are good... but I am wondering is just when you can say ok my fish are adults now.. they "Could" breed anytime.. not jumping the gun saying they will but just that they are physcialy able too if they wanted


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm pretty sure your reds could breed at anytime now... if you happen to have a male and a female. What size tank do you have? How many reds do you have in there? What's your feeding schedule like? Are you keeping up with water changes and making sure you have optimum water quality in your tank? Are they in a high traffic area? Do you use lights? Are they on all the time, most of the time, sometimes? Also, pictures of your setup would help.


----------



## magnaflow (Feb 19, 2006)

I have 10 of them..breeding tank will be a 90 gallon I go water change wednsdays and satyurdays as of lately (to much or shoudl do more?). I can post a pic tommorow probley my taks in the basemet minamal traffic..light are dimed on a timer to coem on at 9:30 and off at 10:30 should I chanhe that? I have a aqua clear 110 and a fluval 304 setup with a small power head and air stone, black gravel and fake plants. temps liek 81 right now I think Like I said I can post a pic tommorow hopefully


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

You said you have 10 of them, are they in the 90gallon right now? For the lighting, I usually just keep the tank lights off all the time, it's bright enough with the lights in the room.


----------



## magnaflow (Feb 19, 2006)

ya I was thinking of leaving the lights off but i turn the room lights on and off and dont wanna throw them off.. I am thinking anyways


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I do it all the time, sometimes I leave the lights on for days at a time, sometimes off days at a time, sometimes half the day on and off, doesn't throw my fish off at all. To each his own though, this is just mho.


----------



## magnaflow (Feb 19, 2006)

so i got my ph down for the past while.. like a couple weeks.. so i do daily water changes now and put it back up? like whats my next step


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Patience, when they're ready to breed they'll do it, just keep up with your normal maintenance.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

at 1y 4 months they should be ready to breed however...
what size are they since if all 10 are in the 90 that is way over stocked and could of possibly postponed maturity


----------

